# Just found this GREAT wine



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2014)

Folks, 

I was out at a party last Friday night and I came across this FANTASTIC wine. After I floated back down to earth, the first thought was "I can't wait to tell the folks at WINEMAKINGTALK about this. 

Then it occurred to me that we do not have an organized thread on wines (commercial) that we come across and like. 

So, I am starting this thread. My idea is to simply take a picture of the label, include a some tasting notes, and (if at all possible) the retail price (the price I would expect to pay at a good wine store).

Perhaps, if it is found to be worthy, the mods might even make this a sticky.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2014)

*Great Rioja!*

I'll even go first. 

Had this fantastic Rioja! It was incredibly balanced. Deep, dark red with just the right level of oak. The mouth feel was much like "liquid velvet"!

Research on the internet has turned up that this wine was 88 by wine enthusiast, and looks like a fair retail price is about $15.00 bottle. 

If you see this one, grab it and give it a try!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2014)

*Great Itialian Red*

A number of months ago, I went to a "walk around" wine tasting at a local high end restaurant. They had wines from all over Italy, and this was the true star of the show. 

This is a true Sicilian from the region of mount etna.

It has earth tones, with a bold vibrant color and modest color. 

Looks like to be around $15.00 a bottle


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 10, 2014)

My only photo of a commercial wine happens to be my goto wine, either cab, merlot or chard.

$2.97 at Aldi's


----------



## berrycrush (Nov 10, 2014)

JohnT said:


> A number of months ago, I went to a "walk around" wine tasting at a local high end restaurant. They had wines from all over Italy, and this was the true star of the show.
> 
> This is a true Sicilian from the region of mount etna.
> 
> ...



A good "Reserva" at $15 is a good deal. Will try and thanks for sharing.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 10, 2014)

Great thread! I will contribute soon, and will enjoy the posts in the meantime.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> My only photo of a commercial wine happens to be my goto wine, either cab, merlot or chard.
> 
> $2.97 at Aldi's


 


did you really find this wine to be GREAT????

(not to say that it isn't good)


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 10, 2014)

I absolutely love these wines. They are about $7 locally and probably should go for twice that, IMHO. The Merlot is my fav.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2014)

*Amazingly good Pinot*

Ran across this over the weekend. Price was about $20, and for the price it was stunningly good!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2014)

I also spotted this. I did not buy it because I was afraid of what "additives" might have been used...


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 24, 2014)

Many rock bands put out a wine. This one, train - drops of Jupiter, and Dave Matthews come to mind. Generally they are at least decent. The Dave Matthews Everyday white is particularly good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 24, 2014)

John,

If you like the Meiomi Pinot, keep an eye on WTSO. They have it frequently and it is always $19.99. You get free shipping at certain quantities (usually 4 bottles), and can avoid some of those high NJ taxes in the process.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tip BB, but what is WTSO?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 24, 2014)

@JohnT:

"Wines 'til sold out".

They list a single wine at at time and it remains on their site until sold out. http://www.wtso.com

Sign up for notifications and get an email each time they list a new one.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2014)

cool site! thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 24, 2014)

+1 on WTSO. By using them, I have been able to sample wines that I would not have otherwise come across, at a reasonable price.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess I will give this a go even though this is a warp from one of my other post.

Ramey Chardonnay. Forgot the year and the area it came from. But my word I cant imagine any of them being bad if this one was this good.

The wine is amazing, crisp and fruity up front with a mixture of oak and a distinct creamyness at the end. All the flavours come together so well. The most distinct flavours are the initial vibrant ripe melon followed by its oakyness then finished up by a very nice creamy taste. Well worth the $40.


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> A number of months ago, I went to a "walk around" wine tasting at a local high end restaurant. They had wines from all over Italy, and this was the true star of the show.
> 
> This is a true Sicilian from the region of mount etna.
> 
> ...



I am No wine connoisseur, but how does a wine have bold vibrant color and modest color? seems a conflict to me!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2014)

Stopped by Mom and Dad's to help Dad get the tree off a high shelf in the storage room. We ordered Chinese takeout and had some of this. Really very good - especially at it's price of around $18.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 5, 2014)

I brought this back from Dry Creek last August. I now remember why. It's a wonderful zin with that black pepper spice I love and not over ripe over jammy.


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 15, 2014)

Who has tried this wine, is it good?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 15, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> Who has tried this wine, is it good?



Are you getting Total Wine's "12 Deals of Christmas" emails too?


----------



## berrycrush (Dec 15, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you getting Total Wine's "12 Deals of Christmas" emails too?



Yes you guessed it. Cheers


----------



## JohnT (Dec 15, 2014)

My brother bought me a bottle of this for my birthday (back in August). Got together with him last Saturday and cracked that bad boy open. It was simply awe-inspiring!!! Price on this runs about $60 in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 15, 2014)

Thats the real deal, not that "other" Stags Leap!


----------



## Enologo (Dec 16, 2014)

I have never tried a comercial Amarone, is there one out there that wouldn't break the bank that you would recomend??


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2014)

This one is a top seller and very high QPR.


----------



## Enologo (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tip I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 29, 2014)

Had this over the weekend. This was superb and well worth the price. Soft, velvety, nice oak, and very well balanced!


----------

